# Articles Explaining the Theory, then Debunking Macroevolution?



## Romans922 (Apr 27, 2011)

I'm preaching through Genesis, just started and wanted to preach a sermon partly dealing with evolution to give the people some ammunition against evolutionists and to better testify about the great power of our God in creation, etc.

WHAT I'M LOOKING FOR:

Online articles explaining some basic evolutionary theories and what 'they' use to back up their beliefs and then something systematic that debunks the whole thing and shows it to be ridiculous, and that the only possibility is God and His creation.

Anything like that?


----------



## sastark (Apr 27, 2011)

I'm not sure if this is what you're looking for, but here are a couple of good sites for debunking evolution:

Evolution News
Answers in Genesis
Uncommon Descent

An example of a great article (In my humble opinion) from Evolution News is the two-parter by Paul Nelson: Understanding Ontogenetic Depth: Part 1 and Part 2.

Let me know if that is the sort of thing you had in mind or not.


----------



## Grimmson (Apr 27, 2011)

You may find some material from the recent Creation Conference at Carlisle Reformed Presbyterian Church useful. It was posted on April 14, 2011. The link is the following:
Carlisle Reformed Presbyterian Church

The one on the age of the earth was interesting, by Frank Sherwin and Randy Guliuzza . The following is the link for all of those interested:
http://www.carlislepca.org/files/4.9.11-sherwin--gulliuza---the-age-of-the-earth.mp3


----------



## MMasztal (Apr 27, 2011)

on the above references

I’d also challenge some of the presuppositions (in this case unsubstantiated conjecture) the evolutionists use and build their system upon.


----------



## Grimmson (Apr 27, 2011)

Just a word of caution: It is good to provide ammunition to the congregation, but the focus needs to be on the text of scripture. It is easy for a pastor to go on an anti-evolution rant where-by it eclipses the preaching of Christ and the purpose of the text. Therefore stay focused on the text and what the text is saying. It may be better, depending on the text, to equip with the majority of the ammunition for the congregation through a Sunday school or catechical hour.


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Apr 27, 2011)

I agree with David that a positive presentation for special creation, through exposition, is ultimately a better use of the ministry of the Word.

The Scripture's own presentation of the facts of creation, both "what" and "how" and (don't miss this one) "why," are present in the text of Gen.1:1-2:3. The "when" question is only relative to what takes place afterward, and is probably less of a direct question in the wisdom of God.

The reason so many folks receive an anti-creation account of the world's origin--and either subordinate the "religious" account to the irreligious, or reject the "religious" account outright--is because they are not willing to listen to the story from God's perspective. That is to say, they have a rival "ultimate authority" in at least some area of life/information, and they resolve this tension to the prejudice of the clarity and simplicity of the divine witness.

The real issue of evolution is a matter of authority. Whose? Modern evolutionary theory was not born out of the irreconcilability of the *facts* of life/history/relics of the past with the biblical record of those things; but out of a philosophical urge to rid the natural world of supernatural admission. "We don't NEED God _a priori,_ and we will read the facts accordingly."

Evolution is patently reductionistic, crudely deterministic, and utterly immoral in the transcendent (and only meaningful) sense. There is no "ought" in evolutionary terms. All the contrary truths (the answers we naturally crave) are claimed and positively asserted by the Genesis account.


----------



## Romans922 (Apr 28, 2011)

Thank you guys, the text will be the center, all my points will be focused on God's Word (which is a central doctrine to Genesis 1), but in each point showing how evolution doesn't measure up to His Word.

Thanks for the articles/links.


----------

